# Купил Ясную поляну нужен ремонт



## pols-petr (1 Фев 2012)

Купил Ясную поляну - но требуется ремонт: правый корпус облезла пластика, сломана решетка, требуется замена нескольких клавиш; мех - хороший, но требуется замена дермантина и некоторых уголков; левая корпус: ремонт механики (умельцы для того, чтобы облегчить баян вытащили ползунки с выборной системы)...при всем при этом все голоса и резонаторы в идеальном состоянии...если есть мастера отзовитесь,меня интересует стоимость ремонта - баян 80 годов - хочется привести его в нормальное состояние...заранее спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2012)

Почем покупали?


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (2 Фев 2012)

Баяны тех лет были хороши, не то что сейчас...
Особенно если баян был не фабричный, а мастеровой.
Если сможете, посмотрите клеймо мастера на планках.


----------



## pols-petr (2 Фев 2012)

Купил не дорого, просто на гастролях увидел его в одном из сельских клубов, ну и договорились с завклубом...клейма на планках нет, я бы об этом написал - внешний вид оставляет желать лучшего а внутренности новые - я просто в шоке, как нужно было относиться к инструменту, чтобы довести до токого состояния.


----------

